# TC Encore



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I just picked up a blued frame with a gorgeous piece of walnut on it!!

I am now in the market for some barrels. I know I want a .17 hmr. 

Antbody else have a barrel that you love?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a 26" 223 heavy barrel that I liked alot.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I was considering something in that area. .223 or .22-250 Thanks.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Midway has a heck of a list of barrels to pick from, I was very surprised when I seen it, was very tempted to buy another rifle frame when I started looking at all the cals available, myself I was looking hard at a 222.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

with rimfire, i think you'll need to get a kit to allow rimfire operation.


check out http://www.encoreclassifieds.com/ also


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I recently picked up a .17 hmr barrel. The new encore rimfire barrels are offset in the manufacturing process. There is a small offset in the last couple of inches. The nice thing is that it comes with open sights. I don't have to buy a scope right away. I think a .223 or .222 will be next.

Anyone who is thinking about it, Thompson Center has a $25 mail-in rebate on encore barrels.

I'll check out midway, Thanks


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

My dad bought a .22-250 barrel for me for Christmas. Awesome!


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 25.06 and a .50 cal. muzzle loader barrel for mine. Both are very accurate barrels. Has anyone used the rifled slug barrels?? I would like to try one in 20 guage. I am also looking for another Encore for my girlfriend to use, preferably with a muzzle loader barrel. Have a few guns I am thinking about selling or trading. 

Ben


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a FYI but I was on Midways website just a couple days ago and alot of the special barrels that they list are on backorder..some even showed a 90 day wait, thats not to say that you couldnt get a regular production barrel from them..but if you go there in hopes of getting that hard to find barrel be prepared for a wait.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have the .17 remington, 20ga slug and 50cal muzzle.


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey littleking,

How does the 20Ga. slug barrel shoot?? What kind of slugs are you using in it??

Ben


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

shoots great, only thing it shoots worth a crap are the 3" federal barnes expanders... and it shoots 1" groups with it @ 100yds....

love the barrel, hate those federals (they kick like a mule)  but they do their job really well


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Iv had my pro hunter for a few months now and love it. Best place is bargera barrels i bought one in .308 shoots great. I didnt know they made barrels for anything but cva but after some research i found out they do and im more than happy with it Plus its big time savings just check out cvas site and click bargera


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Having a ball shooting a 15 inch .410 handgun at the bunnies


----------

